# Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
gelegentlich sehe ich, dass Karpfenangler die gefangenen Fische mit einem Antiseptikum / Wunddesinfektionsmittel "verarzten".  







Bei einigen kommerziellen Seen (Paylakes) ist es auch vorgeschrieben eines dieser Mittel dabei zu haben. 

Im Fachhandel gibts da ja mittlerweile eine ganze Palette von angebotenen Sprays und Gels, wie etwa:


Pelzer First Aid Wundheilspray für Karpfen
Anaconda First Aid Spray
Nash Medicarp Ultra
Korda Carp Care
ProLogic Steri-7 Fish Care Antiseptic
Kryston Klinik
Carp'R'Us - Carp Doctor Antiseptic
NGT Carp Care First Aid Spray
Gardner INTENSIVE CARE SPRAY 
 und viele andere... 
 
Mich würden mal euere Erfahrungen mit diesen Mitteln interessieren. 

Habt ihr so ein Mittel? 
Habt ihr es schon eingesetzt? 
Bringt es was? 
Ist es aus medizinischer Sicht sinnvoll? 
Macht ihr das auch bei anderen Fischarten?  

Freue mich auf eure Meinung! Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Als Spinnangler ist mir das alles fremd - aber interessant un spannend.

Unglaublich dass es da so viele Mittel aufm Markt gibt...

Bin ich auch mal gespannt, wer die einsetzt aus welchem Grund..


----------



## C&R Martin (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ich benutze von Kryston das Klinik.
Und zwar nicht nur an der Stelle wo der Haken war.
Fehlende Schuppen und verletzte Flossen werden von mir auch behandelt.
Nach dem Laichen kommen Verletzungen am Fisch sehr oft vor.
Ich habe mir auch ein Mittel aus dem Koi bereich zugelegt.
Allerdings noch nicht benutzt.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?
Früher war alles anderst:
Ich angle mittlerweile schon seit 30 Jahren fast nur noch auf Karpfen.
Damals wurden die Fische von mir im Gras abgehakt und schonend zurück gesetzt.
Uberlebt haben es denke ich mal alle. ( Viele Wiederfänge belegen das )
Ich denke, daß sich diese Mittelchen irgendwie schon lohnen.
Aber ob sie auch was helfen.....?
Zumindest habe ich dabei ein gutes Gefühl dem Fisch gegenüber.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ich habe sofort das Bild von den fahrenden Händlern aus dem Mittelalter vor Augen, wo Frösche, Kräuter, Augen, kleine Ampullen und ein Mann im schwarzen Anzug und Hut den Menschen Heilung gegen Pest, Hühneraugen und Blähungen verspricht.

http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/piece/04/b2/b5/72/78820722.jpg

Maßnahmen um den Fisch zu schonen sind Gut und Richtig, aber in wie Weit für andere Angler dies zur Bürde wird weil man neue Regeln unbewusst etablieren wird ist mir manchmal ein zu heißes Eisen. Siehe Karpfenfänge im Internet, wo die Abhakmatte quasi am Bauch des Karpfen schon im Wasser sitzen muss.

Die Heranführung von Medikamenten für Fische (!!!!) am Wasser steigert in meinen Augen die Form eines Wahnsinns, ob nun vom Händler initiiert oder vom Karpfenfan als Balsam für Seele propagiert.


----------



## Ørret (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Man kann's auch übertreiben... könnte mir vorstellen das man damit eher schadet als nützt.
Es ist besser den Fisch schnell wieder in sein Element zu entlassen als da noch großartig dran rumzudoktern.
Die Geräteindustrie freut sich das sie ein weiteres Produkt hat und die Leute es auch fleißig kaufen|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

sorry, ich wieder, als Schwabe halt:
Was kost sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Franky (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort das Bild von den fahrenden Händlern aus dem Mittelalter vor Augen, wo Frösche, Kräuter, Augen, kleine Ampullen und ein Mann im schwarzen Anzug und Hut den Menschen Heilung gegen Pest, Hühneraugen und Blähungen verspricht.
> 
> http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/piece/04/b2/b5/72/78820722.jpg
> 
> ...



Sowas?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6MZ8nPm5s4
:m

@ Tom:
Kryston Klinik 30 ml 10 €


----------



## Thorsten1953 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sorry, ich wieder, als Schwabe halt:
> Was kost sowas eigentlich?


Zwischen 6-12 euro

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

puuuuuuh................


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

bin auch eher bei den zweiflern, habe so etwas auch nie benutzt.
ein angelspezi von mir benutzt das zeug allerdings seit rund zwanzig jahren. ich meine anfangs das kryston und mittlerweile ebenfalls das pelzer.
ich kann es nicht belegen, bzw. habe es nicht gesehen, aber er schwört drauf und hat mit seinen karpfenfreaks schon ein paar feldversuche gestartet und will dabei eindeutig eine schnellere wundheilung festgestellt haben.


----------



## Seele (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ich habe das NGT. Was es wirklich bringt weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin überzeugt, Schaden fügt es dem Fisch keinen zu. Wenn ich von 100 Fischen nur einem vor ner Pilzinfektion oder anderen Krankheiten schütze hat es sich ja schon gelohnt. 
Die paar Kröten machen das Kraut nicht mehr fett was ich im Jahr so an Kohle fürs Fischen raus haue. 
Zum Thema Zeitaufwendung fürs Aufsprühen: ich denke das sollte man vernachlässigen, es werden 3 bis 5 Sekunden sein weil das Mittel liegt immer direkt neben der Matte bereit.


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

_Halbwegs OT:_


Ørret schrieb:


> Es ist besser den Fisch schnell wieder in sein Element zu entlassen als da noch großartig dran rumzudoktern.


Beim Karpfen ist auch ein etwas längerer Landausflug kein Problem, solange er nass bleibt.
Immer dran denken, die Viecher wurden auf Ochsenkarren von Kloster zu Kloster transportiert;
nicht im Wasser mit Belüftung,
sondern in feuchtem Moos.

Ich wünsch mir eine Studie, die endlich mit diesem Märchen vom Tierleid beim Abhaken an Land aufräumt.
Ich empfinde es als Schande, dass bei der ganzen Diskussion darum überhaupt keine Differenzierung vorgenommen wird;
werde bei den dabei extrem unterschiedlich reagierenden Fischarten,
noch auf die Umstände, wie z.B. Temperatur.

_OT aus und weiter im Apothekenthread _


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Na da gibts ja doch einige Erfahrungen und Meinungen! 

Falls die Anwender das wissen, würde mich noch interessieren: 

So ein Spray hält vermutlich auch eine ganze Saison lang, oder?

Was ist der medizinische Hintergrund des Ganzen? Soll es einfach davor Schützen dass der Fisch durch die Wunde eine Infektion bekommt? 

Hält das Zeug unter Wasser dann auch am Fisch?


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ich stell mir da eine andere Frage: Warum muss das Zeug von Pelzer oder sonstwem sein? Ich bin ja fast reiner Spinangler, insofern wenig betroffen. Aber ich habe für mich selbst Desinfektionsspray und Pflaster im Rucksack, falls mal wieder ein Hecht zu beißt...und habe eben jenes, sehr preiswerte Spray, auch schon mal auf eine etwas größere Hakenwunde beim Rapfen gesprüht...ob es ihm half? Weiß ich nicht...geschadet aber sicher auch nicht. 

Also, warum muss das Zeug extra für Fische sein?


----------



## Ørret (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Könnte mir denken das normales Spray die Schleimhaut angreift


----------



## Franky (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Richtig - "normale" Hautdeinfektionsmittel (Kordan und Konsorten) sind auf Alkoholbasis. Kommt nicht gut bei Fischis...


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

das zeug kommt ja eigentlich aus der zucht-/aquarianer-/koiszene und, ja, zumindest das kryston und das pelzer sind wasserbeständig, bzw. reicht eine einwirkzeit von mind. einer minute, daß der wirkstoff in die wunde gelangt.
sinn macht das ganze natürlich in erster linie dort, deshalb auch die pflicht an den meisten paylakes, wo viel fisch auf kleinem raum rum schwimmt, zurück gesetzt, dementsprechend oft gefangen werden und somit die gefahr von infektionen entsprechend hoch ist.

ja richtig Franky, aber genau aus dem grund gibt es natürlich auch das schleimhautantiseptikum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Alkoholbasis. Kommt nicht gut bei Fischis...


Naja, was heisst "kommt nicht gut" - muss dann halt ins Rezepteforum..
;-)))))

Karpfenangler scheinen aber spezieller zu sein. Karpfen sind ja eigentlich echt robust,  bei Spinnanglern (trotz C+Rler) hörste/siehste da wenig von, obwohls da vielleicht sinnvoller wäre??

Interessanter Thread!


----------



## junglist1 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Gerade beim Karpfenangeln sehe ich am wenigsten Sinn in  solchen Mittelchen. Die Viecher sind doch sowas von wiederstandsfähig im Vergleich zu anderen Fischarten wie Barsch oder Zander. Wenn ich dann allerdings sehe was für einen Aufschrei es gibt wenn jemand mal n Bild von einem abgeschlagenden Karpfen zeigt kann ich es wieder verstehen. Für die Carphunter scheinen die Rüssler sowas wie Familienmitglieder zu sein und diese müssen natürlich bestmöglich versorgt werden.
Wie auch immer wer sein Geld für sowas ausgeben möchte kann das von mir aus gerne tun. Ich für meinen Teil habe nur den "Säugetierverbandskasten" dabei. Um mich und ggf. meinen Hund zu versorgen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Sowas?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6MZ8nPm5s4



Genauso!

Ich hab noch ein Wenig drüber nachgedacht, so richtig zünden will der Karpfen-Herpis Stift bei mir nicht. Viel glauben, wenig fundiertes.

Ist die gleiche Story mit Schonhaken, wo viele Betreiber an Seen schon zurückgerudert sind, weil die Haken größere Löcher reißen, weil er nicht fest sitzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Bei dem Thema:

Wie sieht es denn mit eurer Wundbesteckdesinfektion vor der Operation am lebenden Opbjekt aus? :m

Demzufolge wäre das desinfizieren oder ausbrennen der  Haken, der Lösezangen, Arterienklemmen etc. viel wichtiger, um damit keine Keime zu verschleppen ... 

Die Schnüre und hier insbesondere Dyneema-Geflechte zwischen den Anlagen und Tümpeln wären auch zu waschen, desinfizieren ...


----------



## SigmundFreud (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Seele schrieb:


> [...] Wenn ich von 100 Fischen nur einem vor ner Pilzinfektion oder anderen Krankheiten schütze hat es sich ja schon gelohnt. [...]



Also ein antibakterielles Hauptantiseptikum ist keine Antimykotikum. Ich hab mir einige Beschreibungen (Pelzer,Nash,NGT) angesehen und es wird maximal von antibakterieller Wirkung gesprochen. 

Ich habe ja ursprünglich Krankenpflege gelernt und die Regulierung von Arzneien ist streng geregelt. Da keine Inhaltsstoffe bei den von mir angeguckten Mittelchen stehen, vermute ich, dass es sich maximal um homöopathische Tinkturen oder Sprays handelt. Daran muss man ja bekanntlich auch etwas glauben, also würde ich nicht versäumen den Karpfen das mitzuteilen.#c

PS: Wenn die Katze meiner Eltern mal wieder n Schnupfen hat und das arme Tier unbedingt etwas vom Tierarzt haben muss, dann sind auf den Mittelchen für den sterbenden Schwan auch immer die Wirkstoffe genannt - es handelt sich halt um ein richtiges Medikament. Demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass ein "echtes" Carp-Care Produkt über die Apotheke vertrieben werden müsste. Vielleicht ist ja ein Veterinärmediziner unter den Mitforisten. Das wäre spannend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Dazu finde ich es noch sehr spannend, inwiefern ein Unterwassermittel denn wasser- und auslösefest ist. 
Denn an Land beim "Behandeln" ist ja nicht das Ziel dass es "chique"  aussieht (siehe Bild oben), sondern es sollte vom Ansatz her unter Wasser über eine längere Zeit von 48 bis 72h eine Infektion oder Besiedelung einer kleinen Wunde verhindern, bis dieser sich durch zusammenwachsen selber schließen kann.
Das tun alle Mittel auf Wasser- oder Alkoholbasis schon mal definitiv NICHT.
Maßnahmen wie Eintrocknen lassen oder mit UV-Licht aushärten und dergleichen kommen schon mal angesichts des nasszubleibenden Fisches und Minutenoption nicht in Frage.


----------



## gründler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ihr habt noch vergessen das sehr viele Mittel nicht am Lebensmittel zugelassen sind.So stehen auf etlichen Mitteln in der Gebrauchsanweisung Warnhinweise wie: Nicht bei Tieren der Lebensmittelgewinnung anwenden.


#h


----------



## junglist1 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Hmmm nachweislich kann übertriebene Hygiene beim Menschen auch das Imunsystem schwächen da es im Alltag einfach keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung mehr hat. Nenne das immer die Sagrotangesellschaft ;-)
Früher sind wir auf dem Misthaufen vom Bauern rumgeklettert, haben uns beim Essen auch mal die ungewaschenen Finger in den Mund gesteckt etc.... Habe keinerlei Allergien bin selten krank und auch so geht es mir ziemlich gut. Heute hört man von Allergien hier, von Unverträglichkeiten da und wie schlimm es doch ist wenn die Kids vorm Essen den Hund streicheln und sich dann nicht die Hände waschen.
Hoffentlich gibt es nicht bald Sagrotankarpfen welche nach dem Zurücksetzen gleich verrecken wenn nicht desinfiziert ;-)
jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen
(Nicht so ernst nehmen bitte)


----------



## jkc (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Moin,

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, ich habe beim Karpfenangeln auch so ein Zeug dabei, allerdings nicht dieses handelsübliche aus dem Angelbereich, sondern was aus der Koi-Haltung. Dort sehen die Besitzer wenn es dem Fisch schadet, ob es viel nutzt, weiß ich aber natürlich trotzdem nicht.
Es handelt sich um Tinktur und Puder.
Das Zeug hält mega, geht von der Wiegeschlinge z.B. nur mühsam wieder ab - so wie Nutella vom Brötchen etwa.
Preislich war das Zeug schon recht teuer; ich meine so beides zusammen 30-40€, von der Menge her schaffe ich es vermutlich nicht das Zeug aufzubrauchen, nur steht da natürlich auch ein Haltbarkeitsdatum drauf.
Zur Anwendung kommt es bei mir vielleicht bei 1-5 aus hundert Fischen und in erster Linie bei äußeren Verletzungen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> PS: Wenn die Katze meiner Eltern mal wieder n Schnupfen hat und das arme Tier unbedingt etwas vom Tierarzt haben muss, dann sind auf den Mittelchen für den sterbenden Schwan auch immer die Wirkstoffe genannt - es handelt sich halt um ein richtiges Medikament. Demnach gehe ich davon aus, dass ein "echtes" Carp-Care Produkt über die Apotheke vertrieben werden müsste. Vielleicht ist ja ein Veterinärmediziner unter den Mitforisten. Das wäre spannend.


Hab ich auch noch nicht dran gedacht, gutes Argument..


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

@jkc
Danke für die Info #6

Das mit der Propolis-Tinktur ist ja interessant.
Das Zeug kenne ich, habe ich in meiner Hausapotheke und wende das auch bei mir selbst an. Propolis wird von Bienen hergestellt. Gesammeltes Harz, etwas Wachs und bestimmte Drüsensäfte der Bienen - da kommt dann dieses Propolis raus. Interessantes Zeug - gibts schon seit 40-Millionen Jahren


----------



## angler1996 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

naja, selbst wenn das Zeugs unbekannter Wirksamkeit im Maulbereich haften bleibt - mußte dem Karpfen verklickern, dass er oder sie die nächsten 14 Tage nicht gründeln darf, sonst ist das sehr schnell wieder runter 
(Alternativ Termin vereinbaren zur täglichen Nachsorge|supergri)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja, selbst wenn das Zeugs unbekannter Wirksamkeit im Maulbereich haften bleibt - mußte dem Karpfen verklickern, dass er oder sie die nächsten 14 Tage nicht gründeln darf, sonst ist das sehr schnell wieder runter
> (Alternativ Termin vereinbaren zur täglichen Nachsorge|supergri)


hmmm, auch was dran...

Gibts eigentlich überhaupt irgendwelche Untersuchungen zu einem der Produkte und der Wirksamkeit?


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm, auch was dran...
> 
> Gibts eigentlich überhaupt irgendwelche Untersuchungen zu einem der Produkte und der Wirksamkeit?



Und genau diese Frage hab ich mir als allererstes gestellt.
So lang mir da keiner was sagen kann, glaub ich da nicht wirklich dran.

Für äussere Verletzungen find ich so n Koi Zeugs hilfreich, so wie jkc es beschreibt. Scheint ja zu helfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Als Allroundangler und Tollpatsch  (die meisten Fische gleiten mir aus den Händen und dann sind sie weg :'-( ) finde ich das zeug eigentlich interessant. Andererseits müsste  ich dann prinzipiell jede Rotfeder, jeden Aal usw. auch besprühen.
Das ist mir zu krass, zumal ich mir auch nicht sicher bin wie lang der Pamps tatsächlich einwirken kann und hilft


----------



## runnie2000 (11. September 2017)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, angle aber seit 35 Jahren und angle auch nur, um Fische zu essen.
Ich wähle natürlich meine Köder so, dass untermaßige Fische keine Chance haben, diese aufzunehmen.
Wenn einige hier die Karpfen mit Mitteln zur Wundversorgung behandeln- kann ich dann eigentlich, wenn ich so einem Fisch fange, ihn denn bedenkenlos essen?
Setzen sich solche Mittel denn nicht im Fleisch der Fische ab? 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht an so genannten "Pay Fischteichen" angle, weil ich das für nicht natürlich halte, denke ich mal an die Angler, die das gerne machen, und möglicherweise einen Fisch fangen, der vielleicht mehrere Male mit einem entsprechenden Mittel behandelt wurde, und diesen dann mit nach Hause nehmen, um diesen zu verspeisen.
Danke für eure Antworten, das würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Moin moin,

""Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte? ""

Zum einem beruhigen sie das Gewissen des Angler und zum anderen füllen sie den Geldbeutel von Hersteller und Händler.
Da gibt's viele einfache Gemüter die den Aussagen der Anbieter auf dem Leim gekrochen sind und die diese Tinkturen am liebsten per Gesetz zur Anwendung bringen wollen.

Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal ne Studie dazu. Da wurden diese Produkte auf Wirkung getestet und chem. analysiert. 
Fazit dazu in Kurzfassung : Wirkung nur bei einem Produkt minimal . Notwendigkeit gleich Null , auf die Inhaltstoffe bezogen " Das will keiner im Gewässer haben" .. So das Credo von Laborraten , Fischzüchter und Fischereibiologen.. 
Ob der heutige Stand anders ist - es darf spekuliert werden  ....

Nun , es gibt immer wieder Leute die beschwören das Schreckgespenst des langsamen dahinsiechens der Fische bei Nichtanwendung herauf. Zumindest aber werden üble Verletzung durch Infektionen etc.. weißgesagt..

Da frag ich mich doch glatt - wo sind denn die vielen tote Fische? Wo sind denn die Fische mit von Infektion zerfressenden Mäulern? Diesen "Nachweis" ist bisher jeder selbsternannter Fischdocktor schuldig geblieben!
Ist auch kein Wunder ...... Im Moment des Einstiches des Hakens in das Fischmaul dringen sofort , Keime Bakterien usw durch die Wunde in den Fisch ein. Ist der Fisch in den Kescher gekurbelt ist er bereits kontaminiert. Und da soll nun ein nachträgliches verkleistern der Wunde vor Infektion schützen??
Das einzige was funktionieren könnte ist wenn dieser Schutzfilm die Wundoberfläche verschließt u. so zB die Blutung stoppt ... NUR - der Fisch braucht das nicht - es gibt keine Notwendigkeit dazu.. Man denken nur an die Laichzeit wenn die Fische sich bei Liebesspiel verletzen ..... Seltsamerweise überleben die das alle - ganz ohne irgendwelche Wundwässerchen.

Das einzig positive - bisher hat noch niemand die Schädlichkeit für die Fische nachgewiesen....


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

@runni 2000, herzlich willkommen im AB, so wie sich das was du schreibst anhört, bist du auch "aus der Zeit gefallen"!
Geht mir aber auch so, ist schon schwer verständlich und ziemlich Schitzo, erst auf Fische zu angeln, um sie anschließend zu verarzten?
Aber was die Pay Lakes angeht, da ist diese Wundversorgung sicher sinnvoll, da die Fische ja immer wieder gefangen werden.
Die Fische dort zu entnehmen ist ohnehin Tabu, der heutige Karpfenangler isst auch in der Regel bestimmt nicht den Karpfen, den er hätschelt und mästet!

Zur Medikamention von Fischen. 
Die auf Alkohol basierenden,  so genanten Blausprays, dürften sich sofort bei Wasserkontakt in Wirkungslosigkeit auflösen und das Wirkmittel zumeist Methylenblau/violett überhaupt keine Zeit haben um irgend einen Effekt zu erzielen.
Anders als die z.b. von JKC angesprochene Propolispräparate, die auf Fett basierender Salbe auch funktionieren können!
Genauso wie auch Dentisept Salben funktionieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Mein Carpcare- Produkt sieht folgendermaßen aus: Dickdrahtige Haken und Bremse.
Teilweise fängt man Fische, die wirklich zerschnittene Mäuler haben, weil andere Kollegen zerren mit geschlossener Bremse und dünne Haken fischen.
Sieht dann nicht schön aus, aber wird auch nicht viel anders sein, als wenn der Karpfen Dreikantmuscheln knackt.

Is mir zu teuer für nicht bestätigte Wirkung, das Zeug.


----------



## Sneep (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Hallo,

wir benutzen zur Behandlung von gefangenen Lachsen ein rotes Puder aus einem kleinen Tiegel mit Deckel. Finger in den Tiegel und das Pulver auftragen, mit Handschuh natürlich. Das Rot haftet für eine knappe Woche. Das Pulver färbt alles in ein leuchtendes Rot, auch Menschen und Bekleidung.
Lachse haben beim Aufstieg oft schwere Verletzungen, vor allem im Kopfbereich. Die Heilungserfolge sind überaus gut , Das Mittel ist wirklich gut. Ich muss noch einmal nachschauen, wie es heißt.


Die Mittel für Karpfen müssen um gut verkauft zu werden ja rezeptfrei sein. Das heißt aber auch, dass in der Regel nur wenig Wirkstoff enthalten ist.

sneeP


----------



## niersfischer93 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Für mich als Raubfischangler ist dieses Thema überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



> achse haben beim Aufstieg oft schwere Verletzungen, vor allem im Kopfbereich


Das ist doch komplett natürlich, oder nicht??



> Für mich als Raubfischangler ist dieses Thema überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar


Sollte es aber eigentlich, wenn man schon über sowas diskutiert, Fremdstoffe wie medizinische Produkte ins Wasser zu bringen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Karpfenangler scheinen aber spezieller zu sein.* Karpfen sind ja eigentlich echt robust,  bei Spinnanglern (trotz C+Rler) hörste/siehste da wenig von, obwohls da vielleicht sinnvoller wäre??*
> 
> Interessanter Thread!


----------



## Chris1711 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Moin,

Ich benutze so Mittelchen nicht, weil ich denke die Fische kommen so auch gut zurecht. Hatte vor zwei Jahren einen Karpfen gefangen mit einer Bauchverletzung die war schon extrem. Hätte nicht gedacht das dies verheilt....

Dieses Jahr hatte ich den wieder auf der Matte und alles bestens verheilt. Da kann man sich selbst ein Bild machen.

Hier guckt selbst....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Da wäre der Bauch aufm zweiten Foto interessant gewesen .

Aber das Fisch mehr aushält, als der "zartfühlende, schützergeprägte" Mensch das oft sio denkt, da geh ich absolut konform mit Dir


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Nur sind solche Wiederfnge natürlich kein Hinweis, geschweige denn Beweis dafür ob ein Mittelchen etwas bringt oder nicht 
Immerhin wird man bei extrem geringem Stichprobenumfang (nicht nur wiedergefangen, sondern zusätzlich verletzt und entweder verarztet oder nicht verarztet) und nicht vergleichbaren Ausgangesituationen (Gewässer, Fisch, Wunde) immer nur ein Ergebnis bekommen können. Wenn der Fisch an der Wunde verreckt, fängt man den halt nicht wieder.
Man müsste also bestenfalls Fischen zwei Wunden zufügen und dabei eine davon mit den Mittelchen behandeln und über die nächsten Tage/Wochen beobachten...
OB eine Wunde verheilt ist natürlich auch nicht (alleiniges) Kriterium, sondern eher WIE diese Heilung abläuft. Auch Menschen überleben einen Armbruch ohne ärztliche Versorgung - mit ebendieser gehts nur besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Deswegen fragte ich ja schon nach Untersuchungen und Studien..

Ohne diese evtl. irgendwie (bis dato ja unbekannt) pharmazeutisch wirksame Stoffe ins Wasser zu bringen, das hat schon was...


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



> Hatte vor zwei Jahren einen Karpfen gefangen mit einer Bauchverletzung die war schon extrem. Hätte nicht gedacht das dies verheilt....



Ufff... die Verletzung sieht wirklich gar nicht gut aus! 
Wenn selbst sowas wieder recht gut "von selber" heilt stimmt das schon ein wenig nachdenklich... 

Hast du ein Bild von der verheilten Wunde? 

P.S.
Ganz schöner Büffel der Karpfen, Petri Heil nachträglich


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Ganz schöner Büffel der Karpfen, Petri Heil nachträglich


Dito, vergessen, sorry!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Hallo,


Sneep schrieb:


> Lachse haben beim Aufstieg oft schwere Verletzungen, vor allem im Kopfbereich. Die Heilungserfolge sind überaus gut , Das Mittel ist wirklich gut. Ich muss noch einmal nachschauen, wie es heißt.



 Stellt die Frage .. Seid Jahrhunderten steigen die Lachse auf - WIE haben die das nur in all der Zeit überlebt??

 Selbst wenn das Zeug wirkt - es gibt KEINE Notwendigkeit in der Anwendung...


----------



## Chris1711 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Ne leider hab ich kein Foto davon gemacht. Es war lediglich ein kleiner Farbunterschied an der Haut zu sehen.

Petri Dank.....


----------



## Sneep (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Stellt die Frage .. Seid Jahrhunderten steigen die Lachse auf - WIE haben die das nur in all der Zeit überlebt??
> ...




lass mich überlegen,

vielleicht weil diese Lachse anschließend nicht mehrere Jahre in der Elterntierhaltung verbracht haben und mehrfach abgestreift wurden. Welcher Züchter holt sich denn gern Bakterien und Keime in die Anlage.Es ist ohnehin schon schwierig, die Böcke am Verpilzen zu hindern Ich  hatte 2 große Rogner in der Reuse, bei denen sich durch einen Salmoniden-Pilz fast die gesamt Haut im Kopfbereich entzündet hatte und sich ablöste. Nach 1 Monat war davon nichts mehr erkennbar. Bei der Aufnahme der Lachse werden alle Verletzungen und Besonderheiten erfasst und man kann den Verlauf in der nächsten Zeit verfolgen. 
Es gibt also schon die Möglichkeit die Wirksamkeit zu erfassen.

Angeblich sollen Fische ja mehr ab können als wir denken. Nun kann jeder denken was er mag, ich denke eher das Gegenteil.

sneep


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja ein Veterinärmediziner unter den Mitforisten. Das wäre spannend.


  also wenns lila wird denke ich wird es das sehr preiswerte kaliumpermanganat sein. wer seinen karpfen die komplette apotheke reindrückt, sollte sich vielleicht überlegen , die fische in ruhe zu lassen. so eine drillmaschiene macht auch spaß . und blutet nicht. 

ich hab hier einen bericht in dem die ganzen mittelchen aufgelistet sind. eins sollte klar sein das meiste was angler im geschäft kauft nützt nur dem händler . sonst müsste er in die apotheke oder bräuchte tatsächlich ein rezept. was ,wie, wo ,wann ,wirkt dazu müsste man sich in der koi szene umsehen 

hier sind nur die antibiotica aufgelistet. zusätzlich bräuchte man noch die sehr aggressiven antimykotica

.https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=493


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Mir fällt dazu nur das ein:






Zur Erklärung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvYS6AMPHcY


----------



## Tim89 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Moin,

ist ein interessantes Thema! Was mir dazu einfällt, ist das die Mittel die so "schön" lila sind, basieren auf einer Kristallviolettlösung. Kristallviolett ist ein Farbstoff mit  antibakteriellen und antimykotischen Eigenschaften, der äusserlich zur  Behandlung und Vorbeugung bakterieller Infektionen und  Hautpilzinfektionen angewandt wird. In extrem verdünnter Variante wird es auch für Fische genutzt.

Vielleicht hilft es ja einbisschen weiter...


----------



## Seele (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist ein interessantes Thema! Was mir dazu einfällt, ist das die Mittel die so "schön" lila sind, basieren auf einer Kristallviolettlösung. Kristallviolett ist ein Farbstoff mit  antibakteriellen und antimykotischen Eigenschaften, der äusserlich zur  Behandlung und Vorbeugung bakterieller Infektionen und  Hautpilzinfektionen angewandt wird. In extrem verdünnter Variante wird es auch für Fische genutzt.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es ja einbisschen weiter...




Meinst du vielleicht Phenolphthalein, wobei das ja eigentlich stark wasserlöslich ist und somit weniger geeinet wäre.


----------



## Casso (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Es ist schon sehr interessant die Meinung hier zu dem Thema zu lesen. Wobei die Tendenz der Meinung stark in eine Richtung geht. 

Ich selber halte von solchen Produkten allerdings wenig und bin auch nicht überrascht dass es bei den Karpfenanglern anscheinend Gang und Gebe ist. Passt super in diesen Angelbereich und das haben anscheind auch die Hersteller schon gemerkt. 

Ich für meinen Teil behandel die Fische so als würden sie Schmerzen empfinden. Ob sie dies nun tun oder nicht ist ja noch nicht vollständig geklärt und interessiert mich auch gar nicht. Ich handhabe es so und fahre dementsprechend gut damit - auch was mein Gewissen betrifft. 

Jetzt zusätzlich noch Unmengen an Geld in die Hand zu nehmen um die gefangenen Fische zu verarzten und wieder in die Freiheit zu lassen wäre mir zu viel. Dann kann ich das Angeln auch sein lassen oder mir die Fische mit der Senke fangen. 

Schließlich sind die Fische auch robuster als man denkt wie das ein oder andere Foto hier im AB oder WWW beweist.


----------



## gründler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Wo werden diese Mittel hergestellt???

In einigen Ländern nimmt man es nämlich nicht so genau mit Malachitgrün und co.

Das gleiche mit Soja,viele Murmeln haben Soja inne und wenn nicht direkt dann durch andere Produkte.Mais und co alles kommt mehr und mehr aus Ländern wo es keine so strengen Regeln gibt wie hier.
Da kommt auch mal was auf's Feld damit der Köder schön wächst und dick wird und ohne Schädlinge etc.oder halt Gen behandelt.

Möchte also gar nicht wissen wie wir unsere fischis schon mit Genen und co. zu gepumpt haben (ja auch ich).

Gibt da nette Artikel zu in Landwirtschafts Zeitschriften,Bauernschreiben etc.

|wavey:


----------



## jan_h (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Casso schrieb:


> Schließlich sind die Fische auch robuster als man denkt wie das ein oder andere Foto hier im AB oder WWW beweist.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Leider behandeln nicht alle Angler welche C&R betreiben die Tiere schonend. Das fängt schon bei der Wahl des Hakens an... Stichwort barbless und so.


----------



## Casso (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Auch viele Angler die kein Catch&Release betreiben behandeln die gefangenen Fische ebenfalls alles andere als schonend. Ich habe am Forellensee schon genug gesehen. Zum Beispiel auch das entfernen des Fisches aus dem Kescher durch schmeißen - Hauptsache nicht die Finger schmutzig machen #d


----------



## Nordan (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Möchte also gar nicht wissen wie wir unsere fischis schon mit Genen und co. zu gepumpt haben (ja auch ich).



Ich als Bio-Laborfuzzi kriege bei sowas ja steife Haare.

Man kann so nichts mit "genen zupumpen". Der Fisch kann vielleicht den Mais fressen ,verdaut ihn und gut is.  Er bekommt dabei keine Mais-DNA ins Genom integriert oder sonstigen Mumpitz. 

Ob da jetzt etwas in den Mais gezüchtet wurde oder künstlich eine Veränderung herbeigeführt wurde, ist erstmal Rille und per se total unschädlich. (Ausser es werden dadurch Giftige Stoffe produziert:q).
Für die Fauna sieht das natürlich anders aus. Oder wenn es sich um den Einsatz von mi/siRNA handelt....oder...oder...
Mir geht einfach nur die allgemeine verteufelung von Genmanipulation recht stark auf die Nerven.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ich als Bio-Laborfuzzi kriege bei sowas ja steife Haare.
> 
> Man kann so nichts mit "genen zupumpen". Der Fisch kann vielleicht den Mais fressen ,verdaut ihn und gut is.  Er bekommt dabei keine Mais-DNA ins Genom integriert oder sonstigen Mumpitz.
> 
> ...



Moin

Ok vieleicht bißchen falsch ausgedrückt,schreib ich halt Pestizide Wundermittel und co.
Meinte damit nicht die Gene und Genmanip. selbst,sondern war eher als überspitzter Spruch zu deuten....ala wir hauen alles mögliche in unsere Bäche und Seen etc. und niemand weiß wie sich das auf lange Sicht auswirkt.

Und ob Lebewesen das einfach nur verdauen ohne jeglichen Schaden zu nehmen,sehen wir dann in 10-20J.

#h


----------



## Justsu (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ich als Bio-Laborfuzzi kriege bei sowas ja steife Haare.
> 
> Man kann so nichts mit "genen zupumpen". Der Fisch kann vielleicht den Mais fressen ,verdaut ihn und gut is.  Er bekommt dabei keine Mais-DNA ins Genom integriert oder sonstigen Mumpitz.
> 
> ...



|good: Ich musste mir auch auf die Lippe beißen....

Am Ende haben die Fische noch Gene! Hilfe!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## punkarpfen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Moin, ich glaube man braucht diese Mittelchen nicht verteufeln, aber man braucht sie auch nicht. Die Zeit, die man zum beträufeln der Hakeneinstichstelle benötigt, kann man sich sparen und den Fisch einfach zügig zurücksetzen. Die Wundheilung des Karpfens funktioniert ohne Hilfsmittel prima.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aquilon (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Servus, 

 Ist doch ganz einfach zum erklären. Stellt euch vor, ihr seid ein Betreiber von einem Pay Lake. Ihr habt's da drin vielleicht ein oder zwei +30 kg fische die eigentlich das Geschäft  antreiben. Dann würdet ihr alles tun um die Fische am leben zu halten. Es gibt Pay Lake's wo das mittbringen von eigenen Kescher und Abhakmatten verboten ist. Alles um zu sorgen das die Gelbringer am leben bleiben. Auch wenn's nur 1% Chance ist das es hilft.


 Sorry für mein schlechtes Deutsch. Schreibe aus Ausland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Für Paylakes kann ich das nachvollziehen, da hast Du sicher nicht unrecht.


Und,, davon ab:
Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## punkarpfen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*

Hi, eine eingeschleppte Krankheit wie den KHV, wäre der Supergau für einen Paylake. Von daher kann ich das mit den gestellten Keschern usw. gut nachvollziehen. An den meisten Vereinsgewässern dürften die Abstände von Fang und Wiederfang deutlich größer sein. Die meisten Fische, die ich fange haben keine sichtbaren Einstichstellen, obwohl sie oftmals schon mal vorher gefangen wurden.
Deutlich bemitleidenswerter sehen die Karpfen nach einer leidenschaftlichen Laichzeit und dem Winter aus. Auch davon erholen sie sich wieder und nach ein paar Wochen sieht man nichts mehr davon. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wundversorgung beim Karpfen - Was bringen Carp-Care Produkte ?*



aquilon schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> .... Ihr habt's da drin vielleicht ein oder zwei +30 kg fische die eigentlich das Geschäft  antreiben. Dann würdet ihr alles tun um die Fische am leben zu halten. ...



Aber man stelle sich vor....was wenn diese Mittelchen dem Fisch garnichts bringen? Und zudem sogar eventuell sogar noch schädlich sind?


----------

